# Another, better pony to critique! **added a 2d one!**



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is a rather well put together pony. However I think she looks rather down and sickly. Not sure if it's cause of the awful coat or what....


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I think he's great he's very typey for a shetland very cute


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's another one:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the other one. The first one indeed look kinda sick.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i liked the 1st one better than that 2 year old, but i am in love with the 3rd one. 

Do you have any information on the 3rd one?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> I like the other one. The first one indeed look kinda sick.


agreed. The first one didn't look too healthy. The second one would be the one I'd choose


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

The third one is my favorite, too.
She was a responce to the wanted add I put up..
All I really know is she's kid broke, but can hold her own on a trail ride with other horses.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

the Shetland Pony looks sickly. i like the 2nd horse you just posted alot better.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's good that she's kid broke. I would of course, ask for more information. Maybe go out there and take a look at her.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

really like her..
My sister like her, and the paint..
She doesn't really like the shetland.
My mom, on the other hand, loves the shetland. :roll:


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

sickley oh brother just because it isn't in a stall with lights on all the time with a hevey blanket doesn't mean it's sickley he looks like he needs more muscle and a shedding blade but is not sickley.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wasn't talking about just the coat. My horses aren't in a barn with lights on them. 

Look at her head, it's hanging and she just looks rather lifeless. I'm not saying that she is a no go because of this but I would vet check her for sure. 

If I went out to see a horse and eye's looked so lifeless I would certianly get a vet check, even if I fell in love with the horse. At least then you know everything health wise about the pony!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

The second one on this page looks alot healthier and fatter ha ha ha  

good luck with your pony search


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't turn away from the first one because it looks a little shaggy in the first picture. If your mom likes it, then go check it out. The second pony though I think is adorable! I like that one more, but that's on looks alone, since you don't really know much about her/him. 

I am hesitant on buying a pony that is 12 hands. A child will grow out of it very fast! Then you will have a pony that is way to small and a child that needs a larger pony, sooner than you probably want to be looking for another pony again. Have you tried looking at larger ponies?


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

What size would be right - one that would take a while to grow out of?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

How tall and what age are you now? Sorry if you already posted that, but I missed it.

I think anything in the 14 hh range is a good size since for many people they can take you well into your teen years (longer if you are tiny like me )


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, we're looking for a ny for my 5 year old sister.. =)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, 14+ hh might be a little big, but 13.1 or 13.2 might be good. She won't outgrow the pony too fast, but it isn't terribly big.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll try to stick with the ponies around 13.0, then!
Thanks!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Where abouts are you located and what's your price range? I can help you look around online if you would like


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm in SC & my pricange is about 350.00
Yep, I'm broke!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

go for the second.....the first deff looks sick and very unhealthy.


----------

